# Sea of Lights Catfish Tournament



## hook line and sinker (Jan 7, 2007)

Ever heard of the Sea of Lights Tourny hosted by Westville Lake near Damascus? Its not a very publicized tournament, but is a truly fun event even for amateurs. The Longest cat, smallest, and largest carp are the categories that win a cash prize that is determined by the # of entries. And the cats are usually around 30+ in., the largest of this season was 47.5 in.! If you've heard of it, what are your thoughts, and do you have anything to add? And if u haven't, I recommend you give it a try next season. Questions and Comments are gladly welcomed!!!


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

fyi it is a trolling motor lake but at certain days u are allowed a 9.9


----------



## hook line and sinker (Jan 7, 2007)

those certain days happen to be sundays and holidays fyi. Plus, isn't a trolling motor all that is necessary when your fishing for catfish? I do believe so.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Can you give us any more information about the tournament?


----------



## hook line and sinker (Jan 7, 2007)

The tournament is held once a month between May-August the exact dates are determined in the spring and weather pending. Fishing time range is 2pm-11pm. Entry Fee is 10$ for anyone over 15 yrs. old. If i think of anything to add i will but in the meantime questions will be beneficial.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

How can I contact the person in charge?


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Runzo's Outdoor Sports 
382 Case Rd
Damascus, OH 44619



Contact Runzo's Outdoor Sports 
Phone: (330) 537-2137 


It's been quite awhile since I have lived up in that area, but I believe the owner's name is Mike Runzo. He used to be the one in charge of the Tournaments. Nice little shop there at the lake as well. They used to always treat me well.


----------



## hook line and sinker (Jan 7, 2007)

yes the owner's name is Mike Runzo. And he is still in charge of all the tournaments.


----------

